# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کارت ملی و شناسنامه برای جلسه کنکور لازمه؟

## nilofar76

*سلااااااااام *_*
یه سوال مهم دارم...
کارت ملی و شناسنامه برای ورود به جلسه کنکور لازمه؟
نباشه راه نمیدن؟
اگه یکی هیچ کدومو نداشته باشه چیکار کنه؟*

----------


## saeed211

نع همون کارت ورود ب جلسه کافیه فک کنم

----------


## khansar

نه بابا کارت ملی ببر حتما.شناسنامه و نمیدونم

----------


## haniyeh_a98

یا کارت ملی یا شناسنامه (شناسنامه‌تون باید عکس دار باشه) یکیشو حتما باید ببرید با خودتون

----------


## Lyanna

یا کارت ملی یا شناسنامه باید همراهتون باشه ...پارسال من هر دوشو بردم که موقع چک کردن گفتن یکیش کافیه....تو حوزه تون چک میکنن دوست عزیز.
کارت ورود به جلستون رو هم باید هم امضا کنید و هم انگشت بزنید و با خودتون داشته باشید.

----------


## _Fateme_

یکیشو باید حتما ببری چون مثل امتحان نهایی چک میکنن البته موقع نهایی عکست پیششونه ولی واسه کنکور با عکس کارت ملی میبینن

یعنی چی نداشته باشه؟؟ مگه میشه؟؟

----------


## amir 1378

الان کلا چی باید همراه داشته باشیم؟ شناسنامه و کارت ورود به جلسه؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*شناسنامه عکس دار یا کارت ملی+کارت ورود به جلسه
همینا کافیه*

----------


## LI20

_لازم نیس  هر دورو ببری  یکی رو ببرید کافیه 
کارت ورود به جلسه م حتما باید ببری_

----------


## konkoorhani

شناسنامه یا کارت ملی حتما یکی باید باشه

----------


## va6hid

حس نمیکنین بعد اینکه دو سه نفر گفتن کافیه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## takbok.mohamadi

> حس نمیکنین بعد اینکه دو سه نفر گفتن کافیه؟


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------

